# DVD recorder repair



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Our DVD recorder has stopped working and, before rushing out to buy a new one - they are not cheap, I would like to see if it can be repaired.

Does anyone know of somewhere between Alicante and Benidorm that I can take it to have it looked at?

The closer to El Campello the better but it does really need to be fairly near a tram station as I do not have a car and it is quite heavy to carry very far.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I paid 32 euros for a Sony DVD player in Alcampo, I feel certain that a repair will cost your more than that.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> I paid 32 euros for a Sony DVD player in Alcampo, I feel certain that a repair will cost your more than that.


DVD players very inexpensive now but the OP was asking about a DVD recorder which is completely different to a DVD player and I know what we payed for ours and it was a damned sight more than 32euros.Sorry I can;t help you with a place for your repair.SB.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I paid 32 euros for a Sony DVD player in Alcampo, I feel certain that a repair will cost your more than that.


It is a DVD recorder with 160GB hard disk not just a DVD player. I saw one in Carrefour today with 500GB and that was €269.

The thing is now with Blu Ray coming in more and more I don't know whether to buy DVD or Blu Ray


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> It is a DVD recorder with 160GB hard disk not just a DVD player. I saw one in Carrefour today with 500GB and that was €269.
> 
> The thing is now with Blu Ray coming in more and more I don't know whether to buy DVD or Blu Ray


I've just bought a BluRay on the grounds that it also handles DVD and I though to "inflation-proof" it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A common problem with a PVR system is hard drive failure and they are cheap and easy to replace, if the actual electronics have failed then I'd look at buying a new system which includes blu ray.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I've just bought a BluRay on the grounds that it also handles DVD and I though to "inflation-proof" it.


Can you tell me what you bought that also reads DVD. Does it also write DVD format? Where did you buy it? I have lots of DVDs that would hate to not be able to play.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Can you tell me what you bought that also reads DVD. Does it also write DVD format? Where did you buy it? I have lots of DVDs that would hate to not be able to play.


LG BP 135 - Reproductor de Blu-ray (Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, DTS), ***** - Electrónica - Amazon.es

It is only a player not a recorder but if you put in the search: Blu Ray grabador/reproductor you should get quite a few.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> LG BP 135 - Reproductor de Blu-ray (Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, DTS), ***** - Electrónica - Amazon.es
> 
> It is only a player not a recorder but if you put in the search: Blu Ray grabador/reproductor you should get quite a few.


I want a recorder not a player. I have seen one in Carrefour which is DVD. Not sure if DVD is going to be the future or if Blu Ray is.

Reminds me of the old days when you chose between VHS or Betamax. Who remembers Betamax?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I want a recorder not a player. I have seen one in Carrefour which is DVD. Not sure if DVD is going to be the future or if Blu Ray is.
> 
> Reminds me of the old days when you chose between VHS or Betamax. Who remembers Betamax?


I do and it was a damned sight better than VHS. Have got some Betamax tapes (NTSC) that I want extracted onto usable media. They are of SWMBO's days when she was a TV newsreader.


----------

